
Warhol - well_i_never
https://www.4columns.org/ft/warhol
======
kangnkodos
Warhol was shot in 1968. Some say that this event was the cause of switching
his life from productive creativity to relative stagnation.

The review notes that almost the whole book details his life before 1968. But
the review does not mention the attempted murder at all.

I wonder what the book's take on this event is?

~~~
kthejoker2
Relative stagnation?

Certainly everybody co opted him so heavily in the 70s and 80s he no longer
stood out as a lone giant - there is literally almost no work of art from the
era that doesn't bear his influence - but he was an enterprising auteur up to
his dying breath, and continued to revolutionize rock, fashion, computer art,
'zines, television, advertising, and of course "the arts scene."

He was truly the hardest working man in show business and don't let anyone
tell you otherwise.

